# Dog Looks



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

What looks in a dog do you like? Not any paticular breed, but the features that you prefer. Here is what I like.

I like dogs with long muzzles. Flat faced dogs don't do anything for me. I prefer floppy ears over pointed ears. I like long furry tails over naked tails. I like dogs that are proportionally sized, the features match each other. I am not too picky on which color I prefer. I do like dogs with long soft coats. I have short-coated dogs because I hate grooming them. 

So, what looks catch your eye on dogs?


----------



## StellaKin (Jul 15, 2009)

Good post idea!

I LOVE long, floppy ears as well. I like really soft coats, short or long, it doesn't really matter. I like medium-longer tails that are also soft and furry. My favorite colors are the reddish-brown, black, and black/white. But really, the color doesn't quite matter. But really, my all-time favorite feature on a dog is big/floppy ears that I can play with. Maybe that's why I have a preference for most spaniels... and my Stella has gigantic ears, although not floppy, but very large.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

I like small dogs. I also like the scruffy look. And I would normally say I like floppy ears but our dog has prick ears and when I found out they may flop after she finished teething I was dissapointed and googled it like crazy...but they turned out to be a fault in her breed...and I love it 

Not sure I would ever get a white dog again LOL. What were they thinking when they bred the Jack russell? Lets create a breed who likes to chase small animals and dig till it finds it...and for fun we will make it white


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I like all sorts of dogs so its hard for me to narrow it down but...

I generally don't like long haird, thick fured, or any other type that needs excessive grooming (although there are a few dogs I'd be willing to groom bc I love the breed). I would rather the dog have a soft smooth coat than a coarse coat.

I generally like bigger dogs over smaller dogs (over 30lbs at least). I like dogs that look "sturdy" if that makes sense. Not ones that look like they could easily be broken (although I know thats a stereotype).

I don't like too long a muzzle and I love several flat faced breeds. I don't like long floppy ears but small ears that fold over or ones that stand up. I want a dog with a lot of expression in her face so I like a few wrinkles on the forhead. 

I don't like bushy tails but prefer long slim tails to cropped tails. I like dogs that are generally darker in color OR have distinguished features (ie. Bella is fawn with all white feet, a white tip on her tail, and a black face with white lips). If a dog is more than one color I want it to be symmetrical (the OCD in me doesn't like offset spots etc).

There are so many breeds I like that this does no justice to my tastes but I tried.

Btw.. I just read back through my post and realized I pretty much described Bella (except for the soft coat)


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I like medium to long hair generally though short hair is growing on me (thank you border collies!), pointed ears, long noses, keen eyes, proportioned dogs that are lithely built and fast, intelligence and drive though are most important to me. I also really like breeds that come in several colors or markings. Size doesn't really matter as long as the dog is well built.

It might help to just post a few of my favorite looks.





































*drools* (Yes I did use Summer's pic lol!)

I also love doberman, shelties, aussies, and most sight hounds looks wise.

Not a fan of very smooshed faces, curly or wiry hair, short legs, lots of wrinkles, very jowly breeds (actually that's not really a look preference just I dunno about owning a really drooly dog), pendulous drop ears...


----------



## Karinia (Oct 5, 2009)

I love pretty much everything about the Brittany.  The only thing I don't like is the neck sometimes looks "old", but that's so minimal that it doesn't really bother me.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Anything kissable! I have such a wide variety of preferences I can't possibly list them all.


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

I like floppy ears. I LOVE Faiths tail, it is long but crooked at one part with a white tip. I like medium length hair, i dont think i could deal with long hair.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Pointy ears, long muzzle, long-ish fluffy coats, big fluffy tails. 

Basically... huskies and malamutes.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I like straight fur, preferably medium to long. Pointy ears the bigger the better. Long legs, medium muzzle. I like athletically built dogs but not too muscular. Straight tails are preferable.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I like the longer nosed dogs...the smooshed faces do nothing for me either...I feel bad for the snorting little guys. I like either floppy (not bloodhound floppy) or naturally pointy ears like shepherds, wolves, husky's etc...

But most of all, I LOVE how my Bella looks...to me she is absolutely perfect!


----------



## lizziedog1 (Oct 21, 2009)

> Basically... huskies and malamutes.


I like the looks of those breeds too. I know they are technically not dogs, but I like the look of wolves.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Personally, I'm a fan of dogs with delicate faces. I'm not too into dogs with have blocky heads like a pit bull, or dogs with strond, masculing looking features like a German Shepherd. I'm also not to into flat faced breeds. The muzzle can be long or moderate, I love Borzois and Collies as well as Papillons and Pomeranians. I really like prick or semi-prick ears. Hound and drop ears are okay, but I adore the foxy look that prick ears give dogs. Oh, and big expressive eyes are a must. I'm not too into cool colored eyes like Blue or Hazle, I love warm, deep browns and gold.

The body shape I'm not TOO picky about. I love Pembroke Welsh Corgis as well as most sighthounds, lol! I guess I wouldn't be too interested in anything that has the body of an American Bulldog or something. Not that I think about it, I've always been a little weirded out by Dachshund bodies, lol! They look sort of like little boats to me. As for tails, I'm not too interested in twisty Bulldog tails or thin, smooth whip-like tails. I'm okay with bobtails, though. I also like tails with lots of fluff on them, but the shape I'm not too picky about. Basil's got the cutest tail in the world in my opinion, lol! It's all quirky looking and looks completely different curved up over his back than it does hanging straight down. One tail I'm in love with, though, is Golden Retriever tails!!! Seriously, fluffy loverliness. If I had a Golden, I'd love on his tail all the time, lol! As for coat, I really like dogs with long, silky/wavy coats, like Border Collies, Papillons, Brittany Spaniels, etc, and I also like dogs with long, plush, fluffy coats, like Samoyeds, Keeshonden, Collies, etc. Short plush coats are okay, like a Huskies coat, but I don't like wire coats or smooth coats. I like it to be nice and soft with some length. Smooth coats always feel hard and prickley to me. Also, wire coats kind of reminds me of human hair, which is weird, lol! As for colors, I really like dogs with white fur and other colors on top of that. I especially like dogs that are white and some warm color, like gold, brown, red, lemon, etc. I also love Sable and Wolfgrey colors. Blue and black are okay, but they're not my favorites. But depending on the dog, any color can look great =D

I'm gonna copy Laurelin and post some examples, lol!
































Of course, a picture of Basil, totally my favorite dog in the world, lol!


----------



## NeoBodhi (Sep 23, 2009)

I like larger dogs with long muzzles. Length of hair or color is not important to me. I appreciate dogs that have an athletic appearance. Pretty much any medium to large size working dog. I do have a soft spot for those dogs with really long hair that look like mops. I would not want to own one, but they sure are cute in a comical way.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

I like the look of bandogs as they combine the look of the pit bull and a mastiff if bred well......i think this is a majestic look









I also really like saint bernards and Central asian sheepdogs and of course the look of any bully breed is nice to me,i see so many papilons here that i often imagine me having one in my pack *insert scream thing here* they are beautiful little dogs.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I really like the look of a nice pit bull and a good mastiff, though the jowls/drooling keeps me away from owning a mastiff, haha. I like the lighter built mastiffs but a good game bred APBT is an amazing looking animal.

Pit bulls win hands down for the most fun dog breed to draw. My notes are completely covered in APBT drawings, haha. It's the musculature I think.


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> I really like the look of a nice pit bull and a good mastiff, though the jowls/drooling keeps me away from owning a mastiff, haha. I like the lighter built mastiffs but a good game bred APBT is an amazing looking animal.
> 
> Pit bulls win hands down for the most fun dog breed to draw. My notes are completely covered in APBT drawings, haha. It's the musculature I think.


Haha I thought I was the only one who's notes were covered in Bully pics (and horses) LOL... MOST of the notes I take in class are covered with dog pics.. almost to the point where I cant read em hahaha

And I agree.. it the musculature... the same reason I love to draw horses.


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I like prick ears, rose ears, or triangle ears, but not tipped over (looks so artificial sometimes) or hound ears. Some crops I like, but that tends to be a "does it work on that particular dog" kind of thing. I love the look and feel of a hand stripped coat, also a short hard coat. I'm not picky on muzzle length, as long as there is a muzzle (short nose as opposed to flat faced). I like my dogs taller than long, with a medium tail. A long dock or a natural tail that isn't whip thin. 

I'm absolutely nuts for balanced yet asymmetrical blue merles, but I like tricolors too, as well as that sandy gold generic yellow dog color you see in a lot of mutts. Color can be a deal breaker for me, I'm sorry to admit. I'm a big fan of mismarks and open white faces.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

pittsabowawa said:


> Haha I thought I was the only one who's notes were covered in Bully pics (and horses) LOL... MOST of the notes I take in class are covered with dog pics.. almost to the point where I cant read em hahaha
> 
> And I agree.. it the musculature... the same reason I love to draw horses.


I used to draw horses too. Nowadays it's either pit bulls, lions, or border collies I draw. For bcs it's the movement. <3


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

my favorite look for a dog is any spitz really lol i love my akitas and huskies, they are the perfect breeds for me, becuase i love all their traits.
i also love the look of a well musculed and balanced apbt. i agree with the above and its just something about their muscles and overall appearence.
and then i love the scruffy look. wire haired pointers or any wire haired breed.
i ususally go for a dog that has some substance. nothing against the little dogs or the light dogs ( although a wire haired ibizan would be nice to have).


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> I also like the scruffy look.


Is this scruffy-enough for ya?










I always thought a dog needed a real tail to express himself, but it's amazing what Zeke can do with that little stub (and without clearing the coffee table.)

I like ears that can't decide what to do and seem to function independantly of one another.










Mostly, I like happy, athletic dogs.










And the 55-pound lapdogs.


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Okay well I'll start with my most hated trait .... I do NOT like dogs that slobber. I don't like saliva weather its from dog, cat, or human. It's grody. I don't even like it when my dogs or myself have been slimmed on. So any breed that is known to constantly carry "shoe strings" is a turn off for me. (I still will love on them though. )

*Coat*: I like medium to long hair. I'm not a huge fan of really short hair. For instance, I like the long haired Chihuahua MUCH better than the short haired Chihuahua. I like long wispy coats that aren't necessarily curly but flips up and out. So I guess I like "scruffy" with the shorter hair as well. I do like some fluff and depth to the coat. I ~love~ coats that are ultra soft and not wiery or coarse. With that said about the length of the hair ... I do love the hairless Chinese Cresteds, lol. (As well as the powder puffs.) But the hairless still has long hair on it's ears, feet, and tail ... so see it still fits. 

*Color*: I don't fall for solid colored coats. I want some variety and flavor. The more quirky and unique, the better. (Not that mine support that much, lol.) However, when it comes to the hairless Crested, I do like more of a solid coloring on the skin.

*Eyes*: I don't like droopy eyes like what a lot of Basset Hounds have. I also don't like bulging eyes like as if they've been squeezed too hard, lol. Other than that, I like pretty much all eyes. As for the color, I like blue the best. *sniff* Tj used to have blue in his but no longer. I also like two toned eyes and two different colored ~ one brown, one blue. Tj's were two toned with blue and dark brown but now his are two toned with dark brown around the pupil and light brown on the dark brown. Lol, till you get closer he almost looks like his eyes are over dilated.

*Ears*: I like tall ears, ears that just the tip folds over, or ears where one is tall and the other folds over. When they're tall, shape doesn't matter much to me. When the ears are floppy, I prefer them to be shorter and petite.

*Snout*: I like it better if the dog has one but I don't like them when they are too long. I love collies but sometimes their snout can be sooo long and narrow. ...But I do like narrow rather than blocky. It's a fine line I guess, lol.

*Feet*: I like smaller, petite feet.

*Body/Skin*: I don't think I'm much for major wrinkles though a few on the forehead would be okay. I like muscular, energetic dogs. But I like "frail" ones as well.

*Tail*: I like full tails or with long fur flowing from it. I like tails that curl over their back but not always stuck in that position.

*Size*: I'll take any size - from tea cups to "horses".


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

I agree with you about the big ole lap dogs


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

I *dislike* small delicate short haired dogs, and for anyone wondering Peanut was my mom's idea! lol I also don't like bulldogs or anything too wrinkley. Pekes are the least appealing breed to me out of all of the breeds.I *love* the look of Huskies, neopolitan mastiffs (I know I contradict myself), Afghans, and dogs like that. I LOVE Afghans and Borzois, they're my dream dogs. I also love the elegant look of dobermans. Shepherds don't really appeal that much though some stand out..like Trent lol. I love love love pitties! I really like the chocolate colored pits and I like cropped ears on both the pit bull and the doberman. I like the northern breeds too though I don't think I'd ever own one. Aussies are on my list to own soon and I love the red and merle aussies, collies are nice too. Oh, and of course I love floppy ears, a little slobber every now and then, a black saddle, a brown face, and a white tipped tail! Really any dog that has character wins it for me! 
Have to copy Laurelin with examples


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Hallie said:


> Oh, and of course I love floppy ears, a little slobber every now and then, a black saddle, a brown face, and a white tipped tail!


 me too hehe


----------



## Prudence_Pekes (Jul 19, 2009)

I prefer dogs with a shorter muzzle. Not to the extreme but still on the smaller side. 
I don't care for the really long pointed snout or one that needs to be clipped or shaved, inorder for you to see their eyes. I love both long flowing coats and short haired dogs. I am a sucker for any dog with long, black, soft velvety ears and a BLACK mask. (like a pekingese, pug, petit brabancon or a mastiff)

I am drawn to dogs with happy, fun-ready personalities. Friendly dogs that seem to smile. I am not crazy about curly or scruffy type coats that are wirey/brittle.

I love it when a dog seems to have a human like expression. Not one that looks glazed over or obsessed with something. That's kind of spooky to me. 

Grooming a dog with a long flowing coat, even a double coat, is something I very much enjoy, great bonding time and a mutally relaxing experience to share. Short coats have there advantages too but I prefer to remove the shedding hair when I want to, all at once (mostly) rather then over an extented period of time, on their schedule...lol I don't mind the snorring or drouling at all.... I find it endearing 

I like shorter to medium sized legs with good sturdy feet. I am not a fan of really tall and slim dogs who show a tiny mid section and an enlarged rib cage. I prefer a heavy bone structure according to their stature. 

Coat Colour is not all that important---but I do like the reds, fawns, a mixture of browns and sable type coats rather than the solid colours.


----------



## Prudence_Pekes (Jul 19, 2009)

Not sure if this is how you add pictures to a post???










[/IMG]









[/IMG]










[/IMG]









[/IMG]


----------



## Prudence_Pekes (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh wow, I actually figured it out....lol








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

I realized a few months ago that I have a strong preference for dogs with big heads, which is kind of funny.

My favorite breeds are GSD's and pits. Both big-headed. But I prefer the looks of any breed that has larger heads, so mastiffs, most northern breeds, and others.

I also like mobile, expressive faces and eyes.

Other than that, nothing else really matters. I like all colors, coat types, ear sets, etc. equally.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> Oh wow, I actually figured it out....lol


Almost.

With the type of copy and paste you're doing from Photobucket, you don't actually need the







code that's inserted by using the "Insert Image" icon. You can just paste directly into your post.


----------



## Prudence_Pekes (Jul 19, 2009)

RonE said:


> Almost.
> 
> With the type of copy and paste you're doing from Photobucket, you don't actually need the
> 
> ...


Okay, well that's just too easy... 
Thank you


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I love short muzzles and curly tails, so Shih Tzu are my favorite. I also love the way Shar Pei look and they have a moderate muzzle, but it's meaty and smushy. I like it when dogs are square and symmetrical. Like the Shih Tzu and Shar Pei, with the head, flat topline and tail curled over the back, they look kind of square.

I really dislike dogs with long muzzles. When they pant they look like alligators to me. My absolute least favorite dog in terms of looks is the Borzoi. The roaced back, bony little head and long muzzle really creep me out. It looks kind of like a terradactyl.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

I think I’ll have to break this down. I’m much fussier now than I was 30 years ago . . . then all I looked for was a non-protective dog with a soft biddable temperament. I have found over time that besides temperament, size and coat do tend to be deal breakers for me. (I am touchy feely with my dogs and an appealing coat type makes all the difference in the world to how much I handle a dog.)

*Size *has become very important to me. I need to be able to pick up any dog I own, and very much prefer dogs about 15 pounds (but not smaller as I don’t like fine, quick moving or flighty dogs). I max out at 30 pounds as I just don’t like THAT much dog close to me, and I love keeping my dogs close.

In regards to *coats*, I don’t like scruffy and I don’t like long coats AT ALL – the feel, the look, none of it. My favorite is a short to medium smooth single coat. (I can’t say enough about the feel of a silky soft spaniel but only those that are shorter and not so full coated as many are getting to be).

The *headshape* is important to me as well. I guess its more about what I don’t want in a head shape. I don’t like needly muzzles and narrow heads, and I do not like brachycephalic or blocky heads. I like moderate. I prefer a moderate ear as well – not too tall if they are up, not too long if they are dropped and probably a tipped ear being my favorite. I grew up with farm collies and really, really like their non-exaggerated appearance. I also like the head shape of a husky.










I like a *tail *that is held slightly higher over the back, but definitely do not like corkscrew tails, nor club tails.

*Color* is always my last consideration but I will confess to loving Irish Setter Red or golden coloring, including many of the sables. A splash of white is always wonderful. I do not like all white dogs, and all black or chocolate are the next least appealing. I also, for some reason, really dislike the appearance of merle in a coat.

Most important with all this is temperament, of course, and I still like the non-protective - friendly with everybody and every other doggy - family dog that has a soft and biddable temperament. 

My ideal would be a dog would be a 15 pound dog that looks a lot like a farm collie, with a shorter sporting spaniel coat (preferably a single coat) and soft friendly spaniel temperament.

Since this is non-existent, I found this cute little dog that also has incredible eye appeal for me










. . . unfortunately I found out it is non-existent as well as it has been replaced by more exaggerated appearing blockier headed or brachycephalic spaniels. As I'm dead out of luck, then, I tend to go for mixbred small spaniels.

Looking for photos for this post I came across the photo of a sable and white Cocker Spaniel x English Shepherd dog and just thought it was the most gorgeous dog ever!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

What I've also found is that what I love becomes beautiful. I think every dog I've ever owned has been just stunning looking.


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I prefer long muzzles, prick ears, medium to long coats, medium size, and unique coat colors like merling and ticking. Some of my faves looks wise are shelties, border collies, belgian groenendael, belgian tervuren, huskies, silken windhounds, samoyed, and rough collies.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

I tend to lean more towards dogs with expressive eyes, and ones that are darker in color. Both of my girls are mostly black, and its easy to tell their moods by the way their eyes are. Poor Callie has the saddest eyes when she's depressed or sad... it makes me want to curl up with her and cry. Its ridiculous. :/

lookwise, I tend to lean more towards fox-like dogs, along with herding type mixes and such. I'm not really a fan of droopy ears, flat faces, or short legs. Sizewise, I guess that I prefer medium sized dogs that hover around knee height, and usually don't weigh more than 50lbs. or so. (I like to be able to pick them up when need be.) 










<3


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> I like medium to long hair generally though short hair is growing on me (thank you border collies!), pointed ears, long noses, keen eyes, proportioned dogs that are lithely built and fast, intelligence and drive though are most important to me. I also really like breeds that come in several colors or markings. Size doesn't really matter as long as the dog is well built.
> 
> It might help to just post a few of my favorite looks.


I'll second the vote for these two. (You picked my 2nd favorite GSD in existence  <3 the salztalblick dogs)


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> What I've also found is that what I love becomes beautiful. I think every dog I've ever owned has been just stunning looking.


agreed competely.










Children ran in fear, but I always thought she was beautiful. (rip)


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> What I've also found is that what I love becomes beautiful. I think every dog I've ever owned has been just stunning looking.


I dido Laurelin!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

luvntzus said:


> I really dislike dogs with long muzzles. When they pant they look like alligators to me. My absolute least favorite dog in terms of looks is the Borzoi. The roaced back, bony little head and long muzzle really creep me out. It looks kind of like a terradactyl.


ROFL...I never looked at them that way - you're kinda right though!! Guess I like prehistoric dogs!!  LOLOLOLOLOL!!!!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

luvntzus said:


> I really dislike dogs with long muzzles. When they pant they look like alligators to me. My absolute least favorite dog in terms of looks is the Borzoi. The roaced back, bony little head and long muzzle really creep me out. It looks kind of like a terradactyl.


Yeh, Molly has a little pterodactyl thing going there.










(I've become aware that pretty much every picture I have of my dogs has Esther running with a tennis ball and Molly chasing after her.)


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I like big, calmish, athletic smooth or rough coated dogs. I like small fluffy curly tailed little dogs..I like flat faced, long faced,...I like ALL dogs..lol.

That being said, my ideal is the pointer body type, hound ears and brown eyes. 

For me it's about the personality...looks are secondary.


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

canteloupe said:


> I realized a few months ago that I have a strong preference for dogs with big heads, which is kind of funny.
> 
> My favorite breeds are GSD's and pits. Both big-headed. But I prefer the looks of any breed that has larger heads, so mastiffs, most northern breeds, and others.
> 
> ...


I forgot to say that I really love red coats. No other color is as beautiful as a deep, vibrant chestnut red!


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

canteloupe said:


> I forgot to say that I really love red coats. No other color is as beautiful as that deep, vibrant chestnut red!


I totally agree  I love warm colors, and in the sunlight Basil looks brilliant! At least in my opinion!


----------



## dieterherzog (Sep 28, 2009)

Aww... no one mentioned a dachshund except one person that said they look like boats  










I like wolf-like dogs and hound dogs except grey hounds because they are freakishly thin and look like old people.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I like wolf like dogs as well!! But I'm not very into wolf hybrids just because I don't think it's right to breed a wolf to a dog just to get hybrid dogs that look like wolves and are popular. 

Tamaskan dog!









Northern Inuit dog!









Utonagan dog


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

I like northern breeds too

Here's my Husky and my Nothern Inuit


















And I think I might know that NI you posted, Michiyo-fir. Do you remember where you got the picture?

I also have a sweet spot for Vizsla. Here's my Vizsla Lexus (RIP).


----------



## bully (Sep 16, 2009)

Long muzzled dogs drive me insane (collies GSD etc). Small dogs also drive me insane.. Poodles (ugh!)

I love the bully look (muscular - short hair)
Bullmastiff (#1 of course)
boxers
Rotties (not many nice ones nowadays) (no disrespect)
(most working dogs)

The Husky / Spitz families have nice face expressions too.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> And I think I might know that NI you posted, Michiyo-fir. Do you remember where you got the picture?


I just took them off google  If you know the owner doesn't want me to use the pic or anything like that I'll take it off.

By the way since you have a NI, do you know the difference between NI and Tamaskan? I just know they were the same breed and split but are there any personality/temperament/size/looks differences?


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

I know a bit about it, I can start a different thread if you would like...that would be a bit off topic


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Cracker said:


> eyes.
> 
> For me it's about the personality...looks are secondary.


You said it, sister. I'm actually pretty shocked reading this thread! 

So far I have seen all three of my dog's physical traits be insulted in some way.

Oh well, whatever turns you on.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Northern_Inuit_Luv said:


> I know a bit about it, I can start a different thread if you would like...that would be a bit off topic


Yes please! I have lots of questions!


----------



## TxRider (Apr 22, 2009)

I guess for me the more wolf looking a dog is the better I like it. But since the look doesn't go with what I want in a dog I'll never own a very wolf looking dog.

I also like unique striking looking mixes.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Michiyo-Fir said:


> Yes please! I have lots of questions!


http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/63443-northern-inuit-tamaskan-utonagan.html


----------

